# What kind of de-hooker do you guys use?



## Oddball (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm headed down to Pensacola Beach next weekend and plan to fish the Santa Rosa sound for redfish and probably some of the piers also. My cousin recommended I get a dehooker, mostly for catfish, as he got a nasty sting from one a few weeks ago when he was down there. I know I could just cut the line, but I don't want to leave a hook in a fish if I can help it, for the fishes' sake as well as not wanting to loose tackle unnecessarily. I'd like to use one for trout and any other toothy critters I might catch also, so any recommendations?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 18, 2011)

I have and ARC dehooker that stays in my bag everytime I go fishing. I also keep a couple different size needle nose pliers and cutters around.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Oct 18, 2011)

I thought people used small bats for dehookers when it came to catfish


----------



## OUTCAST (Oct 18, 2011)

This one is the best one I can find, works for all different size hooks. I dont even carry pliers anymore. It doesnt just grab it, it spins the hook when you squeeze the trigger. I've tried a few similar ones made by calcutta, etc, but they didnt spin the hook like the bass pro one could. 

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=bass...w=162&start=170&ndsp=35&ved=1t:429,r:32,s:170


----------



## hammerz71 (Oct 19, 2011)

I just carry a cheap set of 11" needle nose pliers in my bag.  I don't spend much more than $6 or so on them at places like Northern Tool or Harbor Freight.  They are gonna rust anyway from salt water, so I buy the cheap ones, get a year or two out of them, toss 'em and get another set.


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 19, 2011)

I used a "bat" or billy for a long time. A tap in the right place and they would reach up and take the hook out themselves. Just use long needlenose now. Courious on the twister rig at ProBass, will check that out.
One suggestion....don't use stainless steel hooks. Regular steel hooks work just fine, much cheaper, and rust out in short order without causing further injury to the fish (if you have to leave it in). Their stomach acids also will dissolve the hook if swallowed deeply.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I've got a couple of different sizes of needlenosed pliers and a pair of long forceps, I just wondered what ya'll thought of the dehookers and which you liked. I may run by BPS today and pick some up to try.


----------



## grim (Oct 21, 2011)

I use the ARC dehooker also.  Well, I carry one in my bag, as required by FL fishing regs for any live/cut bait rigs offshore.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 15, 2011)

Long curved Hemostats........

IF you catch a Catfish , grab it from the bottom, never the top! You can lip it, grab it with your thumb underneathe one sides(Pectoral?)fin, and the other sides fin goes between your pointer and middle finger......hang on and dont sweat the slime......You are fishing ya know.........

Sorry, but I have to laugh when I hear someone getting stuck by a catfish-my buddy back in High school got stuck right in the middle of his palm. Within a few hours, it looked like someone stuck a golf ball there-Dont get stuck:nono:


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 19, 2011)

hammerz71 said:


> I just carry a cheap set of 11" needle nose pliers in my bag.  I don't spend much more than $6 or so on them at places like Northern Tool or Harbor Freight.  They are gonna rust anyway from salt water, so I buy the cheap ones, get a year or two out of them, toss 'em and get another set.



Like hammerz71, needle nose pliers.  For toothy swimmers I use a 9" custom fillet knife, no need to get fish bit.  Hooks are cheap.   :trampoline:


----------



## Pineyrooter (Dec 12, 2011)

This is what I use for trout and reds and really like it. 

http://www.basspro.com/Fish-Hook-Extractors/product/13302/79456


----------

